# Skymark = distraught



## wulliewallace (Feb 14, 2019)

OK. I'm well prepared to be ridiculed here, but I'd like an opinion or 3 on this. I was fitted for a Cobra F9 speedback 2 weeks ago and have had 2 range sessions this far where I struggled to miss the centre of the face. Well, up until ball 198 when this happened. To be honest, I'm distraught at what I've done to my newest pride and joy, but can't help think I've skied numerous shots over the years (played Titleist drivers for around 10 years now) and never caused damage like this. Could it be the downside of the softer leading edges on the club? Could it be a manufacturing issue? Or do I just need to suck it up and accept that one bad swing can easily cause this catastrophe?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2019)

It looks like too much damage from one miss hit, I thing I'd be asking the supplier to talk to the maker about it


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 14, 2019)

Ouch.   Looks like you roofed one just above the cncmilled writing too.   Survived that.   You can see the dimple marks.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2019)

I know range balls can be rocks but that looks like more damage than I'd expect to see.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 14, 2019)

Not good.

Try taking it back, as a few have said already, seems like more damage than I'd expect from a golf ball impact. Looks like a poor finish.

If that fails, have a read through this, some great advice on self repair - https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/repairing-sky-marks.70688/

Good luck


----------



## chasf (Feb 14, 2019)

Also happened with my f9, seems as bad as taylormade drivers which were easy to mark. Anyway I just cut a small thin strip of black electrical tape and put at the top of the crown and you don't notice the tape or the mark and should protect it from further dings.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

You can  see strike marks all over the top of the face, IMO if you sky any driver you should be prepared for some paint chips or scuffed. It is what it is, try hitting it out the middle


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank


Parsaregood said:



			You can  see strike marks all over the top of the face, IMO if you sky any driver you should be prepared for some paint chips or scuffed. It is what it is, try hitting it out the middle
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input. I have been trying to do just that. Do you do lessons, or merely point out the obvious?


----------



## NM1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Black permanent marker or thin coat of Humbrol ?


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Thank


Thanks for your input. I have been trying to do just that. Do you do lessons, or merely point out the obvious?
		
Click to expand...

I give lessons to friends, not currently daft enough to do a pga course. Point out the obvious aswell as sometimes people are good at skipping over the details, if you hit s driver very near the crown on numerous occasions if you don't want to eventually mark it, either hit more up on the ball or tee it lower to reduce the risk


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			I give lessons to friends, not currently daft enough to do a pga course. Point out the obvious aswell as sometimes people are good at skipping over the details, if you hit s driver very near the crown on numerous occasions if you don't want to eventually mark it, either hit more up on the ball or tee it lower to reduce the risk
		
Click to expand...

My first instinct was to ridicule myself and I emailed Cobra to ask how I could best repair it. The fact neither my 910 nor my 915 driver have a mark on the crown after 9 years playing with them, when on occasion I'd get too steep with them also, has me wondering whether the quality of finish is not so good on the F9. 

On the plus side, the club is very forgiving! The skied shot still carried over 200 yards. Every cloud!


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			My first instinct was to ridicule myself and I emailed Cobra to ask how I could best repair it. The fact neither my 910 nor my 915 driver have a mark on the crown after 9 years playing with them, when on occasion I'd get too steep with them also, has me wondering whether the quality of finish is not so good on the F9.

On the plus side, the club is very forgiving! The skied shot still carried over 200 yards. Every cloud!
		
Click to expand...

Though I'm definitely now in the market for some red castle tees. Anyone know where I can get some dirt cheap?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2019)

battle scars, wear them with Pride. 

or do what i did when i got my M2 and didn't like the white... got a guy i know who has a sign company to wrap the head, i don't have any pic of it anymore, as it had to come off to try a couple of different shafts


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			My first instinct was to ridicule myself and I emailed Cobra to ask how I could best repair it. The fact neither my 910 nor my 915 driver have a mark on the crown after 9 years playing with them, when on occasion I'd get too steep with them also, has me wondering whether the quality of finish is not so good on the F9.

On the plus side, the club is very forgiving! The skied shot still carried over 200 yards. Every cloud!
		
Click to expand...

I know a guy who bought a 915 when it came out, hit 3 shots with it skied one, left a scuff, sold it to his mate and went back to his old driver. Quality is comparable on them all, played with titleist drivers, tm drivers etc have a cobra f8 3 wood and it's finish has held up as well as any I can remember


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 15, 2019)

It seems daft that all manufacturers don't sell a wee bottle of over priced touch up paint that is an exact match to their various models colour. 

Ok, so it would still look like a touch up - but people would be happy to do it rather than have chips on their clubs.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2019)

About Â£40 for a respray.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Cobra have replied to my email asking me to take it back to the place of purchase and they'll have it picked up for closer inspection. A part of me feels I should just suck it up, buy a black marker, and either a lesson or red castle tees, but I suppose it can't hurt to send it back. If it was the Epic Flash or M5 at Â£450 I'd carry it back myself.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Looking to the future, has anyone tried any of the skymark/pop-up protectors u can buy?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 15, 2019)

Had a friend who skied a Callaway straight out of the shop, took it to a car resprayer friend who painted it purple, he then flogged it for more than he bought it to a Callaway nut as a limited edition, or at least so he told everyone but he was known to have stray from the truth on occasion.


----------



## chasf (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Looking to the future, has anyone tried any of the skymark/pop-up protectors u can buy?
		
Click to expand...

 I have  however they are hard to find.

Just get black electrical tape, cut a small strip and place just at the top of the crown. That is what I did and should protect the top a d hide the damage


----------



## Jensen (Feb 15, 2019)

chasf said:



			Also happened with my f9, seems as bad as taylormade drivers which were easy to mark. Anyway I just cut a small thin strip of black electrical tape and put at the top of the crown and you don't notice the tape or the mark and should protect it from further dings.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I did to my brand new Titleist 915 driver when I got it. I've also done it to the 915 fairway too.
Can't help thinking it's a bit like buying a new sofa and leaving the protective plastic on ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2019)

my mate slow dave left the strip of sellotape on his 915 three wood the pro put on when he tried  it, hot so much as a mark on the crown. i guarantee the moment he takes it off it will be skied


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 15, 2019)

In fairness to the OP, I just checked my own driver. 

I guarantee this has been skied, as I have used a fairly high tee with this in the past and had plenty of shots sail into the air and drop 100 yards in front of me. There are certainly small indents and impressions at the top of the face and at the crown, but the paint / finish is still completely intact on the crown. 

This was a Taylor Made SLDR, purchased new in 2015. 

Surely golf clubs should be built to deal with this kind of general use / abuse.


----------



## Durango (Feb 15, 2019)

Send it back, heard a few stories of this happening with the f9.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

Durango said:



			Send it back, heard a few stories of this happening with the f9.
		
Click to expand...

What happens when he skies the next one  if you sky a wood you have to expect there is a cosmetic risk attatched


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			What happens when he skies the next one  if you sky a wood you have to expect there is a cosmetic risk attatched
		
Click to expand...

I won't sky any more. After reading your advice I'm gonna try hit the middle of the face. I'd been trying to get my spin numbers down by hitting high in the face, but twas still spinning at 2700rpm so thought I'd try the crown. Came down to 978rpm, but launch was a touch high at 59 degrees.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			I won't sky any more. After reading your advice I'm gonna try hit the middle of the face. I'd been trying to get my spin numbers down by hitting high in the face, but twas still spinning at 2700rpm so thought I'd try the crown. Came down to 978rpm, but launch was a touch high at 59 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but if your swing a club a driver at 90 100 110 miles per hour the painted section hits the ball and your honestly shocked it has a scuff or chip. If it was me I'd be upset but only at myself. Touch it up and try not to do it again lol


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			I'm sorry but if your swing a club a driver at 90 100 110 miles per hour the painted section hits the ball and your honestly shocked it has a scuff or chip. If it was me I'd be upset but only at myslef. Touch it up and try not to do it again lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm not shocked. I'm upset, and a little surprised, given the fact I've been golfing for over 20 years, skied several shots during that time, and never encountered damage like I have this time. Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll go with the consensus on this one. ðŸ‘


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			I'm not shocked. I'm upset, and a little surprised, given the fact I've been golfing for over 20 years, skied several shots during that time, and never encountered damage like I have this time. Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll go with the consensus on this one. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

There's plenty of skied drivers with scuffs look on eBay. Most people probably wouldn't bother to reply but you genuinely don't have a leg to stand on, it's not the clubs fault, user error. If this is your strike pattern and you've never scuffed a driver crown before in 20 years, I'd say you've done remarkably well not to.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			There's plenty of skied drivers with scuffs look on eBay. Most people probably wouldn't bother to reply but you genuinely don't have a leg to stand on, it's not the clubs fault, user error. If this is your strike pattern and you've never scuffed a driver crown before in 20 years, I'd say you've done remarkably well not to.
		
Click to expand...

Who said this was my normal strike pattern? 40 rounds per year. Possibly 12 hits with the driver per round = 480 shots per year. Maybe skied 1 or 2 in 480 on average due to my common flaw of getting too steep. Hardly says it's my common strike pattern, but confirms I've skied many a ball over the years. Maybe I have been lucky, but I'll let Cobra decide whether I've been unlucky this time or not. X


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2019)

Itâ€™s only a golf club and itâ€™s now a bit aesthetically challenged. Makes no difference to its performance? Sharpie and off you go


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			my mate slow dave left the strip of sellotape on his 915 three wood the pro put on when he tried  it, hot so much as a mark on the crown. i guarantee the moment he takes it off it will be skied

Click to expand...

Isn't that illegal having it on for comps.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2019)

I think its a wee bit cheeky asking Cobra to fix cosmetic damage caused by user error. 

If they do it for you then I guess you have won a watch!


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I think its a wee bit cheeky asking Cobra to fix cosmetic damage caused by user error.

If they do it for you then I guess you have won a watch!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree that would be a wee bit cheeky, hence I haven't asked Cobra to fix it. I asked them to tell me the most effective way to repair it, where I can have it done, and what it would likely cost. Cobra have offered to have it sent back to them for inspection. If they conclude that the punishment doesn't fit the crime, then yes, I've won a watch. If they conclude that I had a fair trial, I'll accept that and move on with either my decent-priced repair, or my sharpie and red castle tees. Pretty sure that's what customer service is there for.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			I completely agree that would be a wee bit cheeky, hence I haven't asked Cobra to fix it. I asked them to tell me the most effective way to repair it, where I can have it done, and what it would likely cost. Cobra have offered to have it sent back to them for inspection. If they conclude that the punishment doesn't fit the crime, then yes, I've won a watch. If they conclude that I had a fair trial, I'll accept that and move on with either my decent-priced repair, or my sharpie and red castle tees. Pretty sure that's what customer service is there for.
		
Click to expand...

I either misread or jumped the gun then. You'd best hope that Cobra are in a generous mood.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I either misread or jumped the gun then. You'd best hope that Cobra are in a generous mood.
		
Click to expand...

So long as they're honest, that'll do for me. Generous would be above the call of duty.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2019)

Had a lesson last week with my driver, thought the lesson was excellent in a sense that it was pointed out why my swing was Rammel. So I was given a couple of things to try. Pro disappears and I tried me new swing. I have never ever ever skied as many tee shots in such a short period of time. I was playing of the highest rubber tees. I checked my Ping G30 a dozen times and it has not got a single scratch on it. I was proper bogged off with my swing but over the moon that my Ping is unscathed. So what paint is Ping using that Cobra are not?
Re the OP, am chuffed to bits he has come on here and been honest about how it happened. Before I go on, is there anyone on here that has commented that has never skied one, that is telling him not to sky one. Hmmmmmmmm. Anyway, my point is he has raised what could be an issue with these expensive drivers. He could be the first of many that have this problem. Hope it gets Sorted me man.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Had a lesson last week with my driver, thought the lesson was excellent in a sense that it was pointed out why my swing was Rammel. So I was given a couple of things to try. Pro disappears and I tried me new swing. I have never ever ever skied as many tee shots in such a short period of time. I was playing of the highest rubber tees. I checked my Ping G30 a dozen times and it has not got a single scratch on it. I was proper bogged off with my saying but over the moon that my Ping is unscathed. So what paint is Ping using that Cobra are not?
Re the OP, am chuffed to bits he has come on here and been honest about how it happened. Before I go on, is there anyone on here that has commented that has never skied one, that is telling him not to sky one. Hmmmmmmmm. Anyway, my point is he has raised what could be an issue with these expensive drivers. He could be the first of many that have this problem. Hope it gets Sorted me man.
		
Click to expand...

IMO It's too easy to claim user error. If a pro can shank a shot, then I'm pretty sure many an amateur can and will miss by half an inch. If I were a club designer I could make the crown of the driver out of glass, sell it to the naysayers, and blame it on user error when it shattered. "What, your driver is broken? Sorry, not my fault, your supposed to hit the middle of the face every time. Buy another and take some lessons." Possibly a bit of an extreme example, but if you're producing a product for the masses, then surely you take into account user error, and build the product to withstand a mis-hit or ten.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2019)

Range balls can have bits of dirt and grit stick to them which cause extra damage. 

My mate had a go with my new hybrid one time and put an absolute peach into the top line.   How he made contact up there i do not know. I wasn't pleased but I got over it.  Eventually.  Don't even notice it now.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2019)

I canâ€™t believe manufacturers havenâ€™t got to grips with this issue yet.

You pay Â£300-Â£500 for a club that marks up as soon as you hit 1-2 sky shots? Ridiculous.

If they canâ€™t make paint bomb proof on the top edge of the crown then why paint it at all? 

Driver faces are either unpainted or coated differently, why not just extend this area over the top edge of the crown? Seems a simple solution to me.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			IMO It's too easy to claim user error. If a pro can shank a shot, then I'm pretty sure many an amateur can and will miss by half an inch. If I were a club designer I could make the crown of the driver out of glass, sell it to the naysayers, and blame it on user error when it shattered. "What, your driver is broken? Sorry, not my fault, your supposed to hit the middle of the face every time. Buy another and take some lessons." Possibly a bit of an extreme example, but if you're producing a product for the masses, then surely you take into account user error, and build the product to withstand a mis-hit or ten.
		
Click to expand...

I hit skies back when I was a youngster learning to play the game, clubs are not designed to be hit on the crown and if they were they'd be ugly and not conforming to regulations. Accept it and move on


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 16, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I canâ€™t believe manufacturers havenâ€™t got to grips with this issue yet.

You pay Â£300-Â£500 for a club that marks up as soon as you hit 1-2 sky shots? Ridiculous.

If they canâ€™t make paint bomb proof on the top edge of the crown then why paint it at all?

Driver faces are either unpainted or coated differently, why not just extend this area over the top edge of the crown? Seems a simple solution to me.
		
Click to expand...

Why not just make drivers 700cc to make the game real easy. I think they should bring in a 380cc limit, it would at least bring an element of skill back


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			IMO It's too easy to claim user error. If a pro can shank a shot, then I'm pretty sure many an amateur can and will miss by half an inch. If I were a club designer I could make the crown of the driver out of glass, sell it to the naysayers, and blame it on user error when it shattered. "What, your driver is broken? Sorry, not my fault, your supposed to hit the middle of the face every time. Buy another and take some lessons." Possibly a bit of an extreme example, but if you're producing a product for the masses, then surely you take into account user error, and build the product to withstand a mis-hit or ten.
		
Click to expand...

If I were you, I'd take my chances with Cobra, got nothing to lose really, however, in saying that, I'm with parsaregood, he's telling it as it is, you may not like what he says but just by reading the posts, he, in my opinion, is pretty accurate.


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Why not just make drivers 700cc to make the game real easy. *I think they should bring in a 380cc limit, it would at least bring an element of skill back*

Click to expand...

Now you're starting to talk my language.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

If Cobra are willing to take it back and have a look at it, why wouldn't you do it?
It's a no-brainer.
What's the worst that could happen?
They say No and send it back to you.

To be honest, if that sky was made by 1 shot then it looks like a dodgy paint finish to take that much off.
Don't be surprised if they replace it.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

If you guys are that worried about sky marks why not put a little tape on the top of the club to help prevent this sort of thing?


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			If you guys are that worried about sky marks why not put a little tape on the top of the club to help prevent this sort of thing?
		
Click to expand...

If you'd told me that a week ago I'd have said there's no need..


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			If you guys are that worried about sky marks why not put a little tape on the top of the club to help prevent this sort of thing?
		
Click to expand...

It makes the club non conforming for comps.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Why not just make drivers 700cc to make the game real easy. I think they should bring in a 380cc limit, it would at least bring an element of skill back
		
Click to expand...

Or bring back balata's. Reckon my crown woulda chopped one in half.


----------



## chasf (Feb 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			It makes the club non conforming for comps.
		
Click to expand...

Only if it's on the face, top of the crown is ok. Pop up protectors are legal so tape would do the same job


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			It makes the club non conforming for comps.
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh!!


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 16, 2019)

chasf said:



			Only if it's on the face, top of the crown is ok. Pop up protectors are legal so tape would do the same job
		
Click to expand...

Is this like stabilizers for golf clubs


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think this is a paint problem a sky mark years ago was just lines on the paint.
This is a chunk thatâ€™s not adhered to the face imo.
With these flexing faces the edges of some finishes are better than others.
Itâ€™s very easy to respray  a club head a car spray will do, prime the spot first and gentle wire wool and clean with sugar soap or tacky rag,just do the whole crown donâ€™t just do the chip you will see it


----------



## badgb21 (Feb 16, 2019)

The paint on my Ping G400 hybrids is like cheese! Annoying but it's only a golf club! It you smash something very hard into a golf ball, time after time, it's going to need very good paint.
(My G30's definitely has more resistant paint - there's progress for you!)


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

chasf said:



			Only if it's on the face, top of the crown is ok. Pop up protectors are legal so tape would do the same job
		
Click to expand...

That's not correct. Go and look again.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Took the driver back the golf centre where I was fitted, and asked for it to be sent back to Cobra. They offered to swap it for their demo head there and then. Deal!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Took the driver back the golf centre where I was fitted, and asked for it to be sent back to Cobra. They offered to swap it for their demo head there and then. Deal!
		
Click to expand...

And that is why golf clubs rise year on year.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			And that is why golf clubs rise year on year.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Please explain.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve been given a new head for rock all despite the fact that you stuffed it up. Thereâ€™s a cost in there somewhere which you have not picked up.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Youâ€™ve been given a new head for rock all despite the fact that you stuffed it up. Thereâ€™s a cost in there somewhere which you have not picked up.
		
Click to expand...

Au contraire, sir, I've been given a used head in exchange for mine, which will be sold by my local driving range as an ex demo club when the range is updated. Granted they will make a small loss, but they were happy to do so, likely due to the fact I'm a loyal customer and spend a small fortune there every year supporting the golf industry. Your point is completely wrong, irrelevant and frankly quite insulting. Xx


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Au contraire, sir, I've been given a used head in exchange for mine, which will be sold by my local driving range as an ex demo club when the range is updated. Granted they will make a small loss, but they were happy to do so, likely due to the fact I'm a loyal customer and spend a small fortune there every year supporting the golf industry. Your point is completely wrong, irrelevant and frankly quite insulting. Xx
		
Click to expand...

His point is valid.

User error = user at loss in my books.

However I fully except that we all have different morals and levels of expectation. Therefore if you are happy that is all that matters - right?


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			His point is valid.

User error = user at loss in my books.

However I fully except that we all have different morals and levels of expectation. Therefore if you are happy that is all that matters - right?
		
Click to expand...

His point is invalid. My getting a replacement head has nothing whatsoever to do with the rise in the price of golf clubs. If it's valid, please explain how so.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			His point is valid.

User error = user at loss in my books.

However I fully except that we all have different morals and levels of expectation. Therefore if you are happy that is all that matters - right?
		
Click to expand...

So there's no chance that the paint was defective then.....

The reason clubs cost so much is down to massive marketing budgets and paying Tour Pros millions to play the clubs and then give them new ones every other week.
A small percentage of product that needs to be replaced under warranty is insignificant in comparison.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Au contraire, sir, I've been given a used head in exchange for mine, which will be sold by my local driving range as an ex demo club when the range is updated. Granted they will make a small loss, but they were happy to do so, likely due to the fact I'm a loyal customer and spend a small fortune there every year supporting the golf industry. Your point is completely wrong, irrelevant and frankly quite insulting. Xx
		
Click to expand...

â€œGranted they will make a small lossâ€. Still a cost to be bourne there so my point was well made. New head was not â€œbrand new headâ€ so donâ€™t see why youâ€™re on about that. 
And the insult was only in your own mind


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So there's no chance that the paint was defective then.....

The reason clubs cost so much is down to massive marketing budgets and paying Tour Pros millions to play the clubs and then give them new ones every other week.
A small percentage of product that needs to be replaced under warranty is insignificant in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

When you hit a golf ball at 80mph (slow swing speed) and you strike the top of the head there is every chance that you will damage the club at least aesthetically.  Warranty should not cover this issue.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So there's no chance that the paint was defective then.....

The reason clubs cost so much is down to massive marketing budgets and paying Tour Pros millions to play the clubs and then give them new ones every other week.
A small percentage of product that needs to be replaced under warranty is insignificant in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

So when anyone puts a big Diddy mark on their club the manufacturer has to foot the bill?

Absolutely laughable.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			â€œGranted they will make a small lossâ€. Still a cost to be bourne there so my point was well made. New head was not â€œbrand new headâ€ so donâ€™t see why youâ€™re on about that.
And the insult was only in your own mind
		
Click to expand...

Your point was that new golf clubs are more expensive because I swapped a damaged head for an undamaged one. That was completely inaccurate, and therefore irrelevant. Completely lost with the middle part of your reply. As for the insult, yes it possibly was only in my mind, but my morals and ethics have been questioned, when in the cold light of day I never asked for a replacement. I asked how I could fix it, and was advised by Cobra to return it to them for inspection. If they thought it was purely down to user error, after seeing pictures, then I'd imagine they would say so rather than have it sent back to them. I go to return it and am instantly offered a free replacement. Yet you're saying I should decline the offer incase every new driver goes up to Â£600 next year? Seriously?


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So there's no chance that the paint was defective then.....

The reason clubs cost so much is down to massive marketing budgets and paying Tour Pros millions to play the clubs and then give them new ones every other week.
A small percentage of product that needs to be replaced under warranty is insignificant in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

The pro who offered me the swap agreed that the damage is more than you would expect from skying one shot. I imagine Cobra thought similar or they wouldn't have asked me to return the club. I get the feeling that even if Cobra announced a mass recall due to manufacturing issues with the paint on the crown some folk on here would still argue that it's user error, and anyone who sends it back is robbing the golf industry and thus making new clubs more expensive.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			The pro who offered me the swap agreed that the damage is more than you would expect from skying one shot. I imagine Cobra thought similar or they wouldn't have asked me to return the club. I get the feeling that even if Cobra announced a mass recall due to manufacturing issues with the paint on the crown some folk on here would still argue that it's user error, and anyone who sends it back is robbing the golf industry and thus making new clubs more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Mate donâ€™t worry about it.. some people on here are serial wind up merchants or just wouldnâ€™t complain even if the club came in half ..

I would expect the shop will return the head to cobra and get a new one tbh.. so they wonâ€™t be out of pocket..


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			So when anyone puts a big Diddy mark on their club the manufacturer has to foot the bill?

Absolutely laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you just jump to conclusions again.....
For once in your life just read a post properly.
Your reply is the only laughable thing here
I didn't say the paint WAS faulty. I said the paint could be faulty.
You seem to be of the opinion that that the sky is completely down to the strike and nothing more....and all you have to go on is a picture.
And you can tell that the paint isn't faulty from that...wow, you're a bigger genius than we think....
Has it ever occurred to you that, once in a while you may actually be wrong?...


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Mate donâ€™t worry about it.. some people on here are serial wind up merchants or just wouldnâ€™t complain even if the club came in half ..

I would expect the shop will return the head to cobra and get a new one tbh.. so they wonâ€™t be out of pocket..
		
Click to expand...

I really hope that doesn't happen. I'm really upset by the thought that I may bankrupt Cobra now, just when they're starting to make exceptionally good drivers.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Just had Ricky Fowler on the phone. He's livid as Cobra have just cut his contract by Â£3m in light of recent events. I admit it now, you guys were right, I shoulda bought a sharpie.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Why don't you just jump to conclusions again.....
For once in your life just read a post properly.
Your reply is the only laughable thing here
I didn't say the paint WAS faulty. I said the paint could be faulty.
You seem to be of the opinion that that the sky is completely down to the strike and nothing more....and all you have to go on is a picture.
And you can tell that the paint isn't faulty from that...wow, you're a bigger genius than we think....
Has it ever occurred to you that, once in a while you may actually be wrong?...
		
Click to expand...

Nope. 

Never wrong.

Diddy mark = user error.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Just had Ricky Fowler on the phone. He's livid as Cobra have just cut his contract by Â£3m in light of recent events. I admit it now, you guys were right, I shoulda bought a sharpie.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nope.

Never wrong.

Diddy mark = user error.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. User error.

Just seen the error of my ways and sent my new used driver off to DR Congo to be used by an up and coming young golfer in one of the poorest countries in the world. I really shouldn't be playing golf if I can't constantly hit the centre of the face. I feel like the weight of the world has been lifted off my shoulders! Gonna sell the rest of my clubs on EBay and send the proceeds to Cobra. By earlier logic, the price of drivers will come down drastically for next year because of this. Thanks for letting me see the error of my ways, oh wise ones. Hallelujah!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

I sky my drivers regularly. Mainly due to playing with a hangover. I get really annoying scratch marks on the crown. Some polish out, some don't. What I have not seen since the early 80s is paint chipping off, like the OP. Ok, I have missed out on the White TM drivers, which appeared to chip really easily, but this just looks like a very bad paint job.

I am thinking about buying an F9, but this is putting me off. 

Comments about teeing it lower are just rubbish. If I had a consistent swing, I would be on telly. I have a handicap for a reason, and clubs sold to players like me, should be built for players like me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

I've put sky marks on plenty of the clubs over the years. Annoying and sometimes hard to look down at it behind the ball but my mistake and there would be no way I'd consider looking for a replacement. If, in this case the damage was significant and caused by more than the sky shot, then that would be fair enough but even though a number of clubs do have defects, I really have my doubts it would have been, but if the range and Cobra are happy then good luck to the OP


----------



## Twire (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I 

I am thinking about buying an F9, but this is putting me off.

Comments about teeing it lower are just rubbish. If I had a consistent swing, I would be on telly. I have a handicap for a reason, and clubs sold to players like me, should be built for players like me.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it put you off Murph, I bought one last week and its transformed my driving. I'm hitting drives  longer and straighter than ever before....Saying that, my old driver was a R11s

Agree with the teeing it low comment. Teeing low just encourages you to hit down on the ball which equals sky Mark's. Tee it high and sweep it off the top.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2019)

Twire said:



			Don't let it put you off Murph, I bought one last week and its transformed my driving. I'm hitting drives  longer and straighter than ever before....Saying that, my old driver was a R11s

Agree with the teeing it low comment. Teeing low just encourages you to hit down on the ball which equals sky Mark's. Tee it high and sweep it off the top.
		
Click to expand...

Also Seem to remember Rick Shiels saying he got the best results when hitting from the top of the club face on previous Cobra drivers.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks like a weakness in the finish where the two different materials join.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 17, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Looks like a weakness in the finish where the two different materials join.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Purely user error. By even saying that, you're violating the terms and conditions of the skyit-buyit legislation. Prepare to be knocked down a peg or two for your post.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2019)

Some interesting points raised here, off now to the mizuno dealers to get my 9 iron replaced for the big dent in the 9 iron from playing off the beach


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Some interesting points raised here, off now to the mizuno dealers to get my 9 iron replaced for the big dent in the 9 iron from playing off the beach
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually going to take my car back to Arnold Clark too. It has quite a few paint chips on it, must be defective paint.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm actually going to take my car back to Arnold Clark too. It has quite a few paint chips on it, must be defective paint.
		
Click to expand...

any other dealers maybe jacko, Arnold though, nea chance


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			any other dealers maybe jacko, Arnold though, nea chance

Click to expand...

Uncle Arnold's customer service is a heck of a lot better than it used to be, can't see it being an issue, I'll actually even settle for a respray.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Also Seem to remember Rick Shiels saying he got the best results when hitting from the top of the club face on previous Cobra drivers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's unique to just Cobra drivers, all modern drivers have the sweet spot more towards the top.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2019)

Jensen said:



			I don't think that's unique to just Cobra drivers, all modern drivers have the sweet spot more towards the top.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. 
But he did mention that he tees Cobra drivers higher than others.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 20, 2019)

An admission from Cobra that the paint should not have chipped off as it did, after I asked if they could recommend a way to avoid a repeat with the replacement head, in reply to their email asking for it to be sent back to them...



Many thanks for your reply.

Iâ€™m glad that this has been sorted and that the store have swapped the club head for you.

Also, we are very pleased to hear you have gained distance with the new Driver.

With regarding how to look after your Driver. The chipping on the top of the club head should not happen and there is no correct way of looking after the head. If this does happen again which this should not, please go back to the store again and inform us of the issue.

I wish you the best of luck in the Golfing season ahead.



Best regards,

. . . .
Mark Todd
Customer Service
COBRA PUMA GOLF | Puma UK 22 Upper Ground | SE1 9AE London


----------



## hovis (Feb 20, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			An admission from Cobra that the paint should not have chipped off as it did, after I asked if they could recommend a way to avoid a repeat with the replacement head, in reply to their email asking for it to be sent back to them...



Many thanks for your reply.

Iâ€™m glad that this has been sorted and that the store have swapped the club head for you.

Also, we are very pleased to hear you have gained distance with the new Driver.

With regarding how to look after your Driver. The chipping on the top of the club head should not happen and there is no correct way of looking after the head. If this does happen again which this should not, please go back to the store again and inform us of the issue.

I wish you the best of luck in the Golfing season ahead.



Best regards,

. . . .
Mark Todd
Customer Service
COBRA PUMA GOLF | Puma UK 22 Upper Ground | SE1 9AE London
		
Click to expand...


BOOM!!!!!


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 20, 2019)

I still think the naysayers on here are right, though. Even though the manufacturer have insisted this kind of damage shouldn't occur, it is user error and I should foot the bill. 

I had something similar with my car of late. Honda contacted me insisting I have my airbag replaced as it is potentially faulty. At the end of the day, though, I refused to have it done. It'd be user error were I to smash it into a lamppost, so it doesn't matter that the airbag is faulty. If I went along with the recall, can you imagine the price of new cars next year!?


----------



## hovis (Feb 20, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			I still think the naysayers on here are right, though. Even though the manufacturer have insisted this kind of damage shouldn't occur, it is user error and I should foot the bill.

I had something similar with my car of late. Honda contacted me insisting I have my airbag replaced as it is potentially faulty. At the end of the day, though, I refused to have it done. It'd be user error were I to smash it into a lamppost, so it doesn't matter that the airbag is faulty. If I went along with the recall, can you imagine the price of new cars next year!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but, how would you feel if the faulty airbag went off and the airbag dust reacted with the upholstery on the car and destroyed it all?   Sorry but not going along with a recall to keep the price of cars low is stupid. 

Yes it was definitely his fault that he skied his driver.  But that level of damage is poor.  Even cobra have acknowledged this


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 20, 2019)

OK, OK. I'll accept the recall and have the airbag replaced! I guess they had it fitted in the first place as they know accidents do happen. Not all their customers will be highly skilled drivers, after all.


----------



## Durango (Feb 20, 2019)

Cobra have done the right thing. Was far too much damage done from one skied shot.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			OK, OK. I'll accept the recall and have the airbag replaced! I guess they had it fitted in the first place as they know accidents do happen. Not all their customers will be highly skilled drivers, after all.
		
Click to expand...

I had a recall on my Chryslers airbag. Apparently if it went off it could emit explosive fragments into the car interior. Now I don't mind taking a chance of it not going off in an accident, but I am not driving around with a grenade behind the dash.


----------



## Cake (Feb 20, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			OK, OK. I'll accept the recall and have the airbag replaced! I guess they had it fitted in the first place as they know accidents do happen. Not all their customers will be highly skilled drivers, after all.
		
Click to expand...

Shame there isnâ€™t an emoji for showing your tongue was firmly in your cheek as you made your airbag analogy...


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I had a recall on my Chryslers airbag. Apparently if it went off it could emit explosive fragments into the car interior. Now I don't mind taking a chance of it not going off in an accident, but I am not driving around with a grenade behind the dash.
		
Click to expand...

About that safety recall.. It's definitely my intention to have it replaced, and always has been. Only a fool wouldn't. I was merely attempting to make the point that manufacturing defects can overrule user error. Been a few people on here insisting my damaged club was solely down to user error, and nothing to do with manufacturing defects, and also that one, barely believable, opinion that my getting a replacement head is why the price of new golf clubs keeps going through the roof. 

As I said in my original post, I was well prepared to be ridiculed, and I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion, but In hindsight, maybe best wait for all the facts first before entering keyboard warrior mode.

To all those who insisted the damage didn't fit the crime, I thank you. It's the opinion I came here hoping to find, and has helped me reach a satisfactory outcome. 

'Mon the golf season!


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 20, 2019)

Cake said:



			Shame there isnâ€™t an emoji for showing your tongue was firmly in your cheek as you made your airbag analogy...

Click to expand...

Phew! Someone got me!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Just read your letter from Mark Todd of Cobra, he was a pro at our place and is a cracking lad. Really really nice. If he says he will sort it, he will. Cobra hired a good lad there. ðŸ‘
Glad to see he is doing well.


----------



## pool888 (Feb 21, 2019)

Interesting thread, no doubt if you had never skied your shot the damage would not have occurred so yes user error as you accept. But I play on links courses and have skied a few shots over the years and it's never caused that amount of damage even with the sandy gritty soil we have it's been scratches rather than a large paint chip. There are lots of reports on car forums of how easily chipped car paint is now that it is environmentally friendly water based rather than solvent based, the paint doesn't appear to have bonded well to the head, it doesn't seem to have scratched the finish at all just taken the paint off in one chunk.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 21, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			I still think the naysayers on here are right, though. Even though the manufacturer have insisted this kind of damage shouldn't occur, it is user error and I should foot the bill.

I had something similar with my car of late. Honda contacted me insisting I have my airbag replaced as it is potentially faulty. At the end of the day, though, I refused to have it done. It'd be user error were I to smash it into a lamppost, so it doesn't matter that the airbag is faulty. If I went along with the recall, can you imagine the price of new cars next year!?
		
Click to expand...

Imagine people going to your funeral and being told he would have survived if he'd have had his faulty airbag sorted that he'd been told about.


----------



## StuartA (Feb 22, 2019)

Durango said:



			Cobra have done the right thing. Was far too much damage done from one skied shot.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve experienced the same. Being a 21 handicapped I canâ€™t gaurantee to hit it out of the sweet spot, I do think hitting a ball at 95mph the paint should be that of airplane paint. 
I emailed cobra, their reply :

Hi Stewart

Thank you for contacting COBRA PUMA GOLF

I am sorry for the delayed response

I am very sorry to hear of the issue you have experienced with the driver, I can assure you this is not what we expect at COBRA

Can you please take this back to place of purchase and we can arrange for a new head to be sent out to you, there is no reason this should happen again

Best regards,

*. . . .Matthew Westlake
CPG Team Head Operations*

Iâ€™ve been given a Callaway Epic Flash by American Golf to use while mines being exchanged.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

StuartA said:



			Iâ€™ve experienced the same. Being a 21 handicapped I canâ€™t gaurantee to hit it out of the sweet spot, I do think hitting a ball at 95mph the paint should be that of airplane paint.
I emailed cobra, their reply :

Hi Stewart

Thank you for contacting COBRA PUMA GOLF

I am sorry for the delayed response

I am very sorry to hear of the issue you have experienced with the driver, I can assure you this is not what we expect at COBRA

Can you please take this back to place of purchase and we can arrange for a new head to be sent out to you, there is no reason this should happen again

Best regards,

*. . . .Matthew Westlake
CPG Team Head Operations*

Iâ€™ve been given a Callaway Epic Flash by American Golf to use while mines being exchanged.
		
Click to expand...

May I say top work from AG lending you a club to see you through and such a good one.. Iâ€™d of thought one their second hand drivers would have done the trick and been less risk but nice touch 

Had similar once when my hood broke on my bag.. they lent me one of a diff colour whilst they ordered me one in

When it came they said just keep both.. now they wonâ€™t do that with a driver lol but still fantastic that you can still play whilst ur without one


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

When I first read this blog, I was Suprised at those suggesting the users fault at not hitting it outta the middle every time. Coz we all can. I mentioned I am chuffed he has come on here and mentioned his problem as there may be others. Lo and behold we have a second person who has the same problem. Now don't get me wrong. I have yet to meet a player who has not topped it, thinned it, shanked it, skied it etc etc. My point is that club makers know there is a chance that some players will sky it when using a driver. With that in mind, I am Suprised that Cobra have a driver where the paint will chip like that when skied. Having said all that, I have got to say that the feedback from Cobra and American Golfin dealing with this is excellent.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2019)

StuartA said:



			Iâ€™ve been given a Callaway Epic Flash by American Golf to use while mines being exchanged.
		
Click to expand...

These are the two drivers I am interested in. Are you seeing much difference?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			These are the two drivers I am interested in. Are you seeing much difference?
		
Click to expand...

Well the flash has a better paint job lol


----------



## StuartA (Feb 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			These are the two drivers I am interested in. Are you seeing much difference?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll let you know next week. Playing Monday and Wednesday with the epic. If itâ€™s works well I could well be paying the extra, though the amount of research online Iâ€™ve done suggests the cobra is the driver to beat for 2019.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			These are the two drivers I am interested in. Are you seeing much difference?
		
Click to expand...

Epic Flash was about 8 yards longer than my 915 d2. F9 was 13 yards longer and better dispersion-wise. Get fit. Can't see any reason why anyone would buy a brand new driver without doing so.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			When I first read this blog, I was Suprised at those suggesting the users fault at not hitting it outta the middle every time. Coz we all can. I mentioned I am chuffed he has come on here and mentioned his problem as there may be others. Lo and behold we have a second person who has the same problem. Now don't get me wrong. I have yet to meet a player who has not topped it, thinned it, shanked it, skied it etc etc. My point is that club makers know there is a chance that some players will sky it when using a driver. With that in mind, I am Suprised that Cobra have a driver where the paint will chip like that when skied. Having said all that, I have got to say that the feedback from Cobra and American Golfin dealing with this is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion, a reason it may be more susceptible to the paint chipping is the shape of the head. The leading edges are more curved than most other drivers. Good for speed, but not good, aesthetically, for shots high on the face.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am planning on getting fitted for both the Cally, and the F9 by Complete golfer some time soon. There is no hurry, as I am currently bombing my Epic, and apart from next weekend, I am then not playing much for a month or so, after which I will need to rediscover my golf swing.


----------



## wulliewallace (Feb 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I am planning on getting fitted for both the Cally, and the F9 by Complete golfer some time soon. There is no hurry, as I am currently bombing my Epic, and apart from next weekend, I am then not playing much for a month or so, after which I will need to rediscover my golf swing.
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine you will see the same gains coming from the Epic, but you never know. 915 d2 never was the longest, but was pretty forgiving for me. Now I've found a bomber that's equally, or more forgiving, it's gotta be an advantage. Feel I'm needing every little advantage I can get after getting down to category 1 for the first time last season. Staying there is the hard part!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Not really looking for gains  just something that feels like it has more pop. The head/shaft combination I have currently just doesn't feel right. Lacks pop. On a day when I am not swinging it well, I can't find it, and when I have it, it doesn't feel like it.

Probably just me.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Had my first round with the F9 today and I have had the same paint issues. Never skied one shot, a couple near the toe of the club but that was the only â€œuser errorâ€. Heard of a few others experiencing similar issues.  Iâ€™ve had my F6 for nearly 3 years and nothing like this


----------



## wulliewallace (Apr 15, 2019)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Had my first round with the F9 today and I have had the same paint issues. Never skied one shot, a couple near the toe of the club but that was the only â€œuser errorâ€. Heard of a few others experiencing similar issues.  Iâ€™ve had my F6 for nearly 3 years and nothing like this
		
Click to expand...

Return it! I've had zero issues with my replacement head. I've since seen my old head, which is now a demo club, and the paint is completely gone from the entire topline on it.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 15, 2019)

wulliewallace said:



			Return it! I've had zero issues with my replacement head. I've since seen my old head, which is now a demo club, and the paint is completely gone from the entire topline on it.
		
Click to expand...

I will, thanks for your reply


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Old F6 head as a comparison.  This must have completed at least 400 rounds


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Demoed an F9 at Silvermere today. The top edge was battered.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Demoed an F9 at Silvermere today. The top edge was battered.
		
Click to expand...

Just stick to Ping!

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Don't seem that long ago when the OP was being ripped to bits about this. Its one of the reasons i never bought one. Could not be done with the potential hassle. 
Whats the thought process in having a  battered brand new club as a demo. ðŸ˜³


----------



## chasf (Apr 15, 2019)

I am still waiting on my replacement, they have no 12 heads until the end of April. I have the fairways and hybrids and they are showing marks you get when you hit the top of the  club, but the paint does not chip with them. It must be a driver problem.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

I think these drivers faces flex so much now that the paint canâ€™t take it.
They need to take the paint back a bit so itâ€™s not   overhanging on the face itself.
Itâ€™s a design flaw.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just stick to Ping!

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I did look at the new Ping G410 yesterday. It is not the prettiest, but then neither is the F9.


----------



## Sats (Apr 16, 2019)

Generally most companies have a warranty period. I unfortunately snapped the shaft in my old XR driver without any issues callaway replaced it as it was within 2 years of purchase and not intentional damage. I'm sure Cobra have a similar policy as that mark doesn't look like a sky mark to me, looks like a screwdriver had been chipping away at the head (I'm not suggesting that happened btw!)

As mentioned by others there are companies that do wraps etc for golf clubs - personally I love the look of the F9 except I'd like to have the crown in matte black rather than the gloss it comes in - might be time to do some customisation mate.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

Sats said:



			Generally most companies have a warranty period. I unfortunately snapped the shaft in my old XR driver without any issues callaway replaced it as it was within 2 years of purchase and not intentional damage. I'm sure Cobra have a similar policy as that mark doesn't look like a sky mark to me, looks like a screwdriver had been chipping away at the head (I'm not suggesting that happened btw!)

As mentioned by others there are companies that do wraps etc for golf clubs - personally I love the look of the F9 except I'd like to have the crown in matte black rather than the gloss it comes in - might be time to do some customisation mate.
		
Click to expand...

The gloss is proper shiny shiny isnâ€™t it ðŸ˜³


----------



## mister v (Apr 16, 2019)

Id imagine when cobra release the limited edition version of the F9 the paint will start a little further back like a TM M4 style, Sky marks are one thing but chunks coming off are another....... 
on the plus side great customer service by the sound of it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sorry to bring out an old thread 

I bought a speedzone 3 wood back in Feb 

Love it 

Played last week and skied one out of nowhere taking it from the semi rough. Just got under it ..

Felt awful 

I got the same chip marks as this driver on here 

The speedzone driver has a wrap around face now to avoid the paint issue and the radspeed 3 wood seems to have the same 

Have contacted cobra they said send it back to clubhouse golf for them to sort out ..

 Need to find the receipt lol 

But hey let's see what they offer 

They even said they would let me just send the head in.. easier for postage


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry to bring out an old thread 

I bought a speedzone 3 wood back in Feb 

Love it 

Played last week and skied one out of nowhere taking it from the semi rough. Just got under it ..

Felt awful 

I got the same chip marks as this driver on here 

The speedzone driver has a wrap around face now to avoid the paint issue and the radspeed 3 wood seems to have the same 

Have contacted cobra they said send it back to clubhouse golf for them to sort out ..

 Need to find the receipt lol 

But hey let's see what they offer 

They even said they would let me just send the head in.. easier for postage
		
Click to expand...

Shout out to cobra customer service and clubhouse golf 

Now they are taking forever as I won't have the club back for a possible further 15 working days but that can't be helped. 

But they have done exactly what I was hoping they would (I mentioned it to them in an email) to replace the head with a radspeed so rather than a speedzone head which obviously has the paint issued on the crown line the radspeed has the wrap around face .. 

Happy with that


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

If you hit a rubbish shot and damage your club with a sky mark then it’s hardly the fault of the manufacturer.  It’s entirely the fault of the closet at the other end who can’t hit a cows backside with a banjo. 

Suck it up.  Hitting a disgraceful shot equals club damage equals either live with it or buy a new one.  Everyone does it from time to time, hackers more so than players.


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Shout out to cobra customer service and clubhouse golf

Now they are taking forever as I won't have the club back for a possible further 15 working days but that can't be helped.

But they have done exactly what I was hoping they would (I mentioned it to them in an email) to replace the head with a radspeed so rather than a speedzone head which obviously has the paint issued on the crown line the radspeed has the wrap around face ..

Happy with that
		
Click to expand...

That's great service. A driver aimed at the masses shouldn't be so easily damaged - an issue they seem to have addressed with the new face design.
Shouldn't worry about the opinions of any insufferable bores / "players" who might choose to troll you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			If you hit a rubbish shot and damage your club with a sky mark then it’s hardly the fault of the manufacturer.  It’s entirely the fault of the closet at the other end who can’t hit a cows backside with a banjo.

Suck it up.  Hitting a disgraceful shot equals club damage equals either live with it or buy a new one.  Everyone does it from time to time, hackers more so than players.
		
Click to expand...

There is so much wrong with this post for the average golfer I wouldn't  know where to start


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			There is so much wrong with this post for the average golfer I wouldn't  know where to start
		
Click to expand...

For the hard of learning, let me explain, if you can’t hit the ball properly because you’re rubbish then there’s a strong possibility that you will damage your equipment through ineptitude. The solution is not to whine to the shop you bought it from, but instead, to improve and hit the ball with the club face.  

Or if this sounds too harsh, buy older gear that you don’t mind damaging with your Stevie Wonder style agricultural swipes.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2021)

And yet, miraculously,  the manufacturer has replaced a damaged head..on 2 occasions....


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			If you hit a rubbish shot and damage your club with a sky mark then it’s hardly the fault of the manufacturer.  It’s entirely the fault of the closet at the other end who can’t hit a cows backside with a banjo. 

Suck it up.  Hitting a disgraceful shot equals club damage equals either live with it or buy a new one.  Everyone does it from time to time, hackers more so than players.
		
Click to expand...

I know your trolling however some simple facts

One bad shot does not chip paint, especially as it wasn't a proper sky as it still went 150 yards down the middle just came off between both 

Cobra know they have a paint issue so have addressed It by wrap around face 

Return to your bridge


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And yet, miraculously,  the manufacturer has replaced a damaged head..on 2 occasions....

Click to expand...

And with the next model they have introduced wrap around face .. which completely solves the issue happening again


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I know your trolling however some simple facts

One bad shot does not chip paint, especially as it wasn't a proper sky as it still went 150 yards down the middle just came off between both

Cobra know they have a paint issue so have addressed It by wrap around face

Return to your bridge
		
Click to expand...

"Return to your bridge "🤣🤣🤣🤣

Can I use that please


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			"Return to your bridge "🤣🤣🤣🤣

Can I use that please
		
Click to expand...

Feel free tash my old mucker , I'm sure I stole it from somewhere lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

RichA said:



			That's great service. A driver aimed at the masses shouldn't be so easily damaged - an issue they seem to have addressed with the new face design.
Shouldn't worry about the opinions of any insufferable bores / "players" who might choose to troll you.
		
Click to expand...

Just got to work out who the posters previous handle was.. clearly a black listed one on the return


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I know your trolling however some simple facts

One bad shot does not chip paint, especially as it wasn't a proper sky as it still went 150 yards down the middle just came off between both

Cobra know they have a paint issue so have addressed It by wrap around face

Return to your bridge
		
Click to expand...

Troll? Is that it?   Just a cheap insult from assumed moral high ground, used by people who want their safe space back.   Fact is if you sky it with any regularity then you’re a bad golfer and need to improve so that you stop doing it.  Get over the damage to your club and colour the mark in with one of your crayons.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Troll? Is that it?   Just a cheap insult from assumed moral high ground, used by people who want their safe space back.   Fact is if you sky it with any regularity then you’re a bad golfer and need to improve so that you stop doing it.  Get over the damage to your club and colour the mark in with one of your crayons.
		
Click to expand...

One sky does not a bad golfer make

I'm over it as the repair is done cheers 

Thanks for your concerns ❤️


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One sky does not a bad golfer make

I'm over it as the repair is done cheers

Thanks for your concerns ❤️
		
Click to expand...

What is your handicap and how long have you had it? Let me know and I can tell you with certainty if you’re any good or if you’re at a level where you should find a different sport?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			What is your handicap and how long have you had it? Let me know and I can tell you with certainty if you’re any good or if you’re at a level where you should find a different sport?
		
Click to expand...

Well lucky cobra have a decent warranty and arent run from under bridges


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well lucky cobra have a decent warranty and arent run from under bridges
		
Click to expand...

Whatever. 

I have a Cobra fairway wood myself.  Nice clubs.  Mine doesn’t have any sky marks on it because I’m not a complete spanner and consequently, of no concern to the Cobra customer service department.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Whatever. 

I have a Cobra fairway wood myself.  Nice clubs.  Mine doesn’t have any sky marks on it because I’m not a complete spanner and consequently, of no concern to the Cobra customer service department.
		
Click to expand...

And how old is it out of interest Mr dog..

The f9 driver had the issue 

As has the speedzone fairway 

Anything older than that never had the issue 

They tried something new with the paint and in the process it causes cracking .. it's a paint fault ..

My cobra f7 driver didn't have sky marks on it when I sold it after 2 years 😂


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			And how old is it out of interest Mr dog..

The f9 driver had the issue

As has the speedzone fairway

Anything older than that never had the issue

They tried something new with the paint and in the process it causes cracking .. it's a paint fault ..

My cobra f7 driver didn't have sky marks on it when I sold it after 2 years 😂
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious.  Mine must have a fault around the middle of the club face where there are dozens of scratches.  

Anyway am glad you got a replacement.  I hope the new one is less prone to almost missing the ball for you.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Hilarious.  Mine must have a fault around the middle of the club face where there are dozens of scratches. 

Anyway am glad you got a replacement.  I hope the new one is less prone to almost missing the ball for you.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you have anything better to do? Must be bath night or something.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 22, 2021)

Am looking on Google for a club that don't chip, ball that don't slice and some socks that look calf high but are ankle socks.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Don't you have anything better to do? Must be bath night or something.
		
Click to expand...

Judging by his posts I think he’s been on the bath salts.


----------

